# Video-New stuff



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey fellas, 

I was able to get some video down at the local holding pond of the new plugs i posted yesterday. i hope everyone's building season is going well and the transition to throwing them is in full swing 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=stZtVzLq7T0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=-WPP1hnFEbc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=EUAC5VpZkrg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=CliSsWJCPyQ

MS


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

great video and that flap tail has big fish written all over it.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll second that Mark. That thing looks deadly!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I love the simplicity and action of those flaptails! Super cool! Great crank action too.


----------

